

An alphabet of shuttered Google services - quanticle
https://tommorris.org/posts/9365

======
unme001
Is Eclair the Android version? If so, that's a stretch to call it shuttered.

~~~
craftkiller
Also writely just became Google Docs so its not exactly shuttered either.

